# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيف أكون كاتبة؟

## مروة عاشور

السؤال
أجِد في نفسي فِكْرًا خصبًا، وأتمنى استثمار هذا الفكر في كتابة ما هو نافع؛ كقصة، أو رواية، أو حتى عن تاريخ عائلتي، لكني لا أعرف خطواتِ الكتابة وترتيبَها.

أرجو منكم المساعدة، ولكم وافر الشكر والامتنان.

الجواب
الحمدُ لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أما بعدُ:
فأهلًا ومرحبًا بكِ - أختي الكريمة - في شبكة الألوكة.

بدايةً وقبل أي شيء، لا بد أن ألفتَ انتباهكِ إلى تصحيح نيتكِ؛ لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إنما الأعمالُ بالنيات))؛ متفق عليه، وقد صدَّر جمعٌ مِن أهل العلم - رحمهم الله - كتبَهم بهذا الحديث الجليلِ؛ تنبيهًا وتذكيرًا بتصحيح النية قبل أي عمل، وأنه لا عمل إلا بنيَّة، وتصحيحُ النية أمرٌ غاية في الأهمية؛ فقد تُفسِد النيةُ كلَّ شيء ويُصاحبها عدم التوفيق - والعياذ بالله، وكما قيل: "النيةُ الفاسدة تُفسِد العملَ الصالح"، وكم مِن عملٍ صالحٍ يُردِي صاحبه بفساد نيَّته! نسأل الله العافية، ونسأله التوفيقَ والقبول والسداد.

أقول: قبل الخوض في الكتابة، لا بد أن يُثرِي الكاتب ثقافته وقراءته المتنوِّعة.

أما عن خطوات الكتابة فهناك خطواتٌ تسبقها؛ وهي:
1- تصحيح اللغة، وهي أهمُّها، وذلك عن طريق تعلُّم علوم اللغة؛ كالنحو، وأنصحُ بكتاب: "النحو الوافي"؛ لعباس حسن، والإملاء وأنصح بكتاب: "قواعد الإملاء"؛ لعبدالسلام هارون، وكذا البلاغة وأنصح بكتاب: "الإيضاح في علوم البلاغة"؛ للقزويني، أو كتاب: "دروس في البلاغة العربية"، كما ينبغي النظَر في بعض الكتب التي تتناول الأخطاء اللغوية الشائعة في الكتابة؛ مثل كتابَي: "أخطاء اللغة العربية المعاصِرة عند الكتَّاب والإذاعيين"، و"معجم الصواب اللغوي دليل المثقف العربي"؛ كلاهما للدكتور/ أحمد مختار عمر.

2- القراءة في الكُتُب الأدبية القديمة والمعاصرة؛ كـ"مقامات الحريري"، و"لباب الآداب"؛ للأمير أسامة بن مُنقذ، ومقالات العلَّامة محمد الخضر حسين، ومُؤلَّفات العلامة أحمد تيمور باشا، ومؤلَّفات مصطفى صادق الرافعي، ومؤلَّفات ومقالات العلامة محمود محمد شاكر، ومؤلفات العلَّامة بكر أبو زيد، كما أنصح كذلك بكتاب: "قطوف أدبية"؛ لعبدالسلام هارون.

هذا بعد إدامة النظر في القرآن الكريم، وكذا كُتُب السنة، وليبدأ المرءُ بكتاب: "صحيح الجامع"؛ للشيخ الألباني؛ وذلك ليُحلِّي كتاباته بالاستدلال بالقرآن الكريم، وما صح عن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وأما خطوات الكتابة نفسها؛ فهي:
1- الاستعداد الذهني التام لكتابة الموضوع؛ وذلك بصفاء الذهن مِن الشواغل الفكرية.

2- القراءة التثقيفية حول موضوع الكتابة؛ فمثلًا لو أردتِ كتابة قصة، فلا بدَّ مِن قراءة بعض القصص المتعلِّقة بالغرض نفسه، فتعرفين كيفية نظْمِها، ومحاورها، وقراءة دراسة ميسَّرة حول فنِّ القصص عامة.

كذلك التاريخ، فكتابتُه تختلف عن القصة، فلا بد كذلك مِن القراءة في كُتُب التاريخ، لا سيما المعاصرة؛ لإشباع الكتابةِ أسلوبَ المعاصَرة، وذلك حسب غرض التأليف، وهكذا.

3- ترتيب موضوع الكتاب أيًّا ما كان الموضوع، على أن يكون ترتيبه بوضع خطة عامة للموضوع، يكون أساسها: ما الهدف من كتابة الموضوع؟ يعني: ما الذي يُراد إيصاله إلى القارئ؟

3- وضع مقدِّمة تتناسب وحجم الموضوع وأهميته.

4- كتابة مدخل مُتناسب مع موضوع الكتابة.

5- تقسيم الموضوع حسب طوله وقصره إلى فقرات، أو فصول، أو أبواب... إلخ.

6- لا بد في نهاية الموضوع أن يظهرَ الهدفُ الرئيس مِن كتابته؛ فمثلًا في الأبحاث يُكتَب ملخَّصٌ له مع أهم النتائج، بخلاف القصة مثلًا، لكن لا بد أن يظهرَ في آخر فصولها مُراد المؤلف منها، ويظهر ذلك من نتائج القصة "نهايتها".

وقد يرى المرءُ في أول طريق الكتابة أن الأمر شاقٌّ عسيرٌ؛ ظانًّا منه أن عليه الاطلاع على كلِّ هذه الكتب، والمقالات، وما إلى ذلك، حتى يتعبَّد له سبيل الكتابة، فأقول: كلَّا، فإنَّ المرء يرتقى دومًا مع كثرة قراءاته، ولا يمكن أن يأخذ ذلك كله جملة واحدة، وقد أجاب الرافعيُّ - رحمه الله تعالى - عن هذا الأمر، بعد أن نصح بإدمان النظر في القرآن الكريم وتفاسيره، وليكن تحت ناظريكِ تفسير الطبري وتفسير ابن كثير، كما نصح بالنظر في كتب السنة وشروحها، وكتب الأدب، والبلاغة، والبديع، والمقامات، فقال - رحمه الله -: "اقرأ القطعة مِن الكلام مرارًا كثيرة، ثم تدبَّرْها، وقلِّب تراكيبها، ثم احذفْ منها عبارة أو كلمةً، وضعْ مِن عندك ما يسد مسدَّها، ولا يقصِّر عنها، واجتهدْ في ذلك، فإن استقام لك الأمر فَترقَّ إلى درجةٍ أخرى؛ وهي أن تعارضَ القطعة نفسها بقطعة تكتبها في معناها، وبمثل أسلوبها، فإن جاءتْ قطعتك ضعيفة فخُذْ في غيرها، ثم غيرها، حتى تأتي قريبًا مِن الأصل أو مثله.

اجعلْ لك كل يوم درسًا أو درسين على هذا النحو؛ فتقرأ أولًا في كتاب بليغٍ نحو نصف ساعة، ثم قطعة منه فتقرؤها حتى تقتلها قراءة، ثم تأخذ في مُعارضتها على الوجه الذي تقدم - (تغيير العبارة أولًا، ثم مُعارضة القطعة كلها ثانيًا) - واقطعْ سائر اليوم في القراءة والمراجعة، ومتى شعرتَ بتعبٍ فدَعِ القراءة أو العمل، حتى تستجمَّ، ثم ارجع إلى عملك، ولا تُهمل جانب الفكر والتصوُّر وحُسن التخيُّل.

هذه هي الطريقةُ، ولا أرى لك خيرًا منها، وإذا رُزِقْت التوفيق فربما بلغتَ مبلغًا في سنة واحدة.

وَأَوَّلُ رَأْيِكَ أَنْ تَسْتَفِيدَ 
وَآخِرُ رَأْيِكَ أَنْ تَجْتَهِدْ




هذا بيتٌ عرض لي، فربما كان خلاصة الوصية" اهـ مِن (رسائل الرافعي: 40 - 41).

وهذه بعضُ الكتب التي تخدم فن الكتابة بصفة عامة:
1- "أدب الكاتب"؛ لابن قُتيبة الدِّينَوري.

2- "فن التحرير العربي: ضوابطه، وأنماطه"؛ محمد صالح الشَّنطي.

3- "فن الكتابة الصحيحة"؛ لمحمود سليمان ياقوت.

4- "فن الكتابة وأساليبها"؛ د. رشدي الأشْهَب.

5- "فن الكتابة الصحفية"؛ د. فاروق أبو زيد.

وأقول في نهاية المطاف - كما قال بعضُهم:
"ينبغي للكاتبِ أن يقرأ ويطَّلِعَ، ويبحثَ ويفتشَ، ويحلِّل ويناقشَ ويدرس، ثم يخرج بالفكرة المطلوبة بعد اختمارها في رأسه، فيحاول أن يوصلها إلى قارئه بأفضل السبُل الممكنة بعد أن استضاءتْ نفسه بنور العلم، وأصبح مِن أقدر الناس - إن لم يكن أقدرَهم - على الكلام في هذه المسألة التي يتكلم فيها الآن".

كما أنصحكِ بالبُعد عن السجع المتكلَّف في الكتابة؛ فإن البعض مغرَم بهذا السجع، ولكن دعي السجع يجيء على السجية دون تكلُّف.

وفي النهاية حذارِ أن يكون - خلال الكتابة في موضوع ما، غير القصة - الأسلوبُ أسلوبَ حوار أو كلام غير متناسق ولا متسق، ويُمكن تجاوز هذه النقطة بكثرة القراءة في كتب الأدب.

نسأل الله أن ييسرَ لكِ كل خير، وأن يوفِّقكِ، وفي انتظار باكورة أعمالكِ، جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكِ، ونفع الله بكِ.


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsel...#ixzz2WkGtKgSC

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بعد هذه الاستشارة المتينة للأخ الفاضل

نحن بحاجة إلى تحويل سؤال علم - نفسي لأستاذتنا مروة عاشور: كيف أكف عن الكتابة؟ ^_^

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> بعد هذه الاستشارة المتينة للأخ الفاضل
> 
> نحن بحاجة إلى تحويل سؤال علم - نفسي لأستاذتنا مروة عاشور: كيف أكف عن الكتابة؟ ^_^


سؤال خطير ليس في محله ، مجلس الألوكة إلى تفاعل كتابه أكثر فأكثر لتنشط مجالس الألوكة .

----------

